

Lessons Learnt From Using MongoDB With High Volume Data - dhendo
http://www.triggeredmessaging.com/blog/mongodb-with-high-volume-data

======
cagenut
Asynchronous schema enforcement, that's really interesting. How has it worked
out?

Also I'm not sure I get the dropping part. Do you really throw out most of
your data after a short time window? Is it not of trending/historical-analysis
value?

~~~
dhendo
Yes... pretty well - caught a few issues before they went out.

Dropping the data - this is just the raw unfiltered stream. We save the
interesting process data elsewhere and then ditch the raw events.

